# Dust collection (advise/thoughts)



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

As soon as the weather breaks dust collection upgrades are going to be a top priority. Until now I've just been getting by with my 6hp ridged vac, a lot of cleaning and a respirator that I don't wear often enough. So I'm pretty much just all around fed up with my shop DC situation.

I have a 2 1/2 car garage but never run more than one machine at once. I plan on parking the DC in the UPC of the garage and making (2) 15-20' runs with prob 4 drop downs on each side. Mains would be 6"+ PVC and drops would be 6" flex.

I know I could probably get away with a 2hp Grizzly canister and a separator for 459$. But my thoughts are that it will probably lack suction towards the ends of the runs, require filter cleaning and replacement and still cost a decent amount of dough at 459$

My second thought would be to spring for the grizzly 3hp canister for 710$. It should have plenty of power plus have a lil room to grow into. Cons, 710$ is nothing to bat your eye at lol!

My 3rd thought is to swoop up the Grizzly 3hp double bag unit for 459$. It doesn't come with canister filters but I could just make an inline separator and filter the fines right outside. It would be the cheapest upfront, would provide the most suction and would never need filter replacement. (I'm really leaning towards this route.)

But my only problem is that it looks like transitioning from the square 7" stock tube to some 6-7" round PVC might be an issue. I'm sure there must be a simple work around that has been done before. So those that have went such a route please chime in.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

For a shop that size with single machine use, IMO a 2HP blower will probably work fine, but with DC bigger is always better - up to a point. 6" ducts are good. Some would advocate going even bigger with 3HP.

Keep the flex to a minimum that's a huge drain on the system. Use PVC for the drops as close to machine as possible.
On mine, I put the blast gate between the pvc and flex.

I think whatever you decide it will be a huge step up.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

As always, have a look at Bill Pentz's web site for a lot of info on dust collection and health concerns.

http://billpentz.com


----------

